# Tragic Accident



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Today when I got home I discovered Silas dead in his cage. It appears he had a night fright and broke blood feathers and must have bled to death.

My husband took care of his body and buried him and I had to say goodbye.

I know there isn't much to say but wanted to share my pain with people who would understand how much this hurts


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss hun, its really hard to lose one of them.:angel:


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh no, i'm so sorry!  

:flowers:

RIP Silas, fly free.. :angel:


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Oh no. I'm so sorry. RIP Silas.


----------



## JudiNH (Sep 10, 2011)

OH, so very sorry. How awful to come home and find him that way. Im so sorry for your loss....


----------



## smays810 (Dec 27, 2011)

Wow! I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Oh my gosh I am so sorry hun RIP Silas fly high !


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Thank you everyone. I just keep thinking if only I had been home, why this day of all days, why didn't my husband hear him, etc. I know it isn't anyone's fault but I just keep having these thoughts. And then I think about what a horrible death it had to be and he was all alone. My poor baby. I can't stop crying.


----------



## CockatielFace (Mar 25, 2012)

Im so sorry.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

(((((HUGS)))) I'm sorry for you loss. 

Jusr an *FYI* that may be helpful....
I did do some Google searches for veggie/greens that contain Vitamin K. I have learned that a birds intestinal flora can make Vit K from the foods it eats. Vit K in the body is essential for blood clotting....thus if there is enough Vit K in the birds diet and stored in the body it greatly reduces the risks of a bird bleeding out.

*Foods high in Vitamin K*
broccoli
brussel sprouts
butternut squash
cabbage
chinese broccoli
kale (huge amounts of vitamin K!)
spinach
parsley
collard greens
mustard greens
chard

*Foods low in Vitamin K*
beetroot
carrots
cauliflower
cucumber (without the skin)
green pepper
sweet potatoes
lettuce
celery


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Many hugs for you.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

JaimeS said:


> Thank you everyone. I just keep thinking if only I had been home, why this day of all days, why didn't my husband hear him, etc. I know it isn't anyone's fault but I just keep having these thoughts. And then I think about what a horrible death it had to be and he was all alone. My poor baby. I can't stop crying.


It's hard not to do but try not to think those thoughts. We all beat ourselves up with what ifs but things happen the way they happen. You are a good birdie mom and your tiels are well loved and cared for. It's so sad that Silas's life was cut short but the life he had with you was a good life. That's more than what a lot of tiels, unfortunately, have. I tear up just thinking about losing Sunny so I can imagine how hard it must be to actually lose a tiel. I'm so sorry you're going through this.Maybe just spend some time with your other tiels and give them extra scritches and kisses. Hugs.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

I am so sorry, Jaime. My heart is aching for you.  Silas will always be in our thoughts. I can't imagine the hurt you are going through right now.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your support. I spent some time with my flock and got lots of love and comfort from my hubby. It all helps. I am going to try to sleep, it's way past my bedtime. Well, at least lay down and cry more. This may be a little morbid or weird but I have some of his feathers I am taking to bed with me.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

There is nothing wrong with having something of him to give you comfort. I hope you get some well needed rest.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I don't think that's morbid or weird at all. I actually have a dreamcatcher made with the tailfeathers of the first bird I lost. It means a lot to me.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I still have some of Cinnamon's feathers...one in my wallet and one in my Bible. Its not weird at all, its comforting to you and that's what matters.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

So sorry to hear about your loss of Silas he will never be forgotten.


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

Fly Free Silas. Sorry for your loss hon


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh JaimeS I am so so sorry to hear about Silas, please don't do the what if's, everything happens for a reason, and Silas left an imprint on your heart that can never be removed, make a feature of that imprint and remember all that he was and what joy he brought to your life ... my thoughts and blessings are with you hon xxx


----------



## fuzzipurr (Aug 17, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I would like to say thanks to all of you for your support. It has meant a lot.

Meagan, I really want to thank you for talking to me. It helped more than you can know just to talk about tiels for a while 

I know it is going to take time for the pain to lessen but I am so glad to have a great support system of fellow bird lovers through this forum 


Silas, you chose me the minute I saw you and I had to take you home with me. You clung to me in the store and cried for me when I left. I loved the instant connection that we had and will always have.

I didn't get to have you in my life for very long but I loved my time with you. I have to admit that you got a lot of my spare time since I could take you out at any time and you were so content just to hang out on my shoulder. 

You made me smile every day with your beautiful songs. You sang like the songbirds outside as if you longed to be free. Now you are truly free, my precious boy. Fly high!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

I know that you are still hurting, but I am glad I could be there for you to help lessen the pain even if it was just for a little while. Time heals wounds. And Silas picked you for a reason... His life was short, but he had the happiest life for the duration of it. He couldn't have stolen a better mommy's heart when he picked you to take him home.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Aww, thanks! He really was a happy little guy!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Sometimes we are picked for a reason...I think you were picked to make his short like the best it could be.


----------



## lauracorn (Dec 31, 2011)

so sorry to hear of you loss


----------



## JennyLynn (Feb 13, 2012)

So Sorry to hear


----------



## Kannagi (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh my god this is so terrible! >_<
I am without end sorry for your loss.
May eternal peace rest upon your dear and beloved Silas in his great flight.


----------



## Fweet (Apr 9, 2012)

Oh poor Silas! I send him heavenly millet & hope he's flying on golden wings.
There is no loss like it, I never grieved for a person as I did my beloved bird so send you & your birds all the best feathery good wishes too.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh no i am so sorry


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

Ugh I have to start this all over again cuz stupid me SOMEHOW close my window while typing...and what I wrote was nice the first time, now I'm gonna sound like a goob!

Anywho, I have been away from talkcockatiels for a few days (or weeks, it's been crazy) and I can't believe I missed this during my first round of catching up on some four hundred posts that happened while I haven't been checking this thing daily. I'm sooooooooo very, very sorry for the loss of Silas. I know how much you treasure and love each and every one of your flock/family members. And how quickly you bond to them the way I do. ;P I know how devestated and how much pain you are currently going through, and will continue for some time. Reading the posts and your comments have brought fresh tears to my eyes over my own loss of Calypso as well as your loss for Silas. 

I know it's been said, and it doesn't stop the what ifs, it was said to me and i STILL do it myself (not very good at practicing what i preach) but try not to think what if. There's never any guarantee that had you been there or done anything different that the outcome could've been changed. It's easy to beat ourselves up and continue to feel guilty since we charge ourselves with their care and provide for them, but accidents happen and for the time you were in each other's lives it was a blessing, however short it felt and may have been. Any bird you have and will have is very lucky to have you care and love them. Take comfort in your wondeful husband and remaining flock. You know my flock helped me and still do daily. They know you're in pain.

And it's definitely NOT morbid that you take with you as comfort the tail feathers. I only wish I still had some of Calypso's as that may help even these months later. 

If you ever need someone to talk to, you know i got your back. Us bird nuts always stick together, because who else better understands?


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your kind words and thoguhts.

Mishkaroni, Thank you so much, it means a lot. It is still very hard for me. Some days worse than others. It really does help that I have lots of birds to cuddle with and make me laugh. And my wonderful husband who has been so understanding and comforting. The support from the people on this forum has been great as well.

And in a few days I will have 11 birds and we will be tied again lol!


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

Haha tied again, nice! I was getting jealous with all your new aquisitions, while my man put his foot down. Although, he might allow me a wf lutino if I find a tamed one and it's female. Fingers crossed!

Well, this may not sound all that great, but I am still having a rough time over Calypso. Some days I'm good, then others it resurfaces as if it just happened. It's honestly just like the mourning process with me whrn I lost my Uncle five years ago. The loss just never goes away. So if it keeps going on for you too, it's normal. I find it hard to explain to non-pet owners or those who only have pets at surface value and don't actually let them be members of their family. At least, we have this forum since everyone here gets it.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

It really is hard for non animal lovers to understand. They think you should grieve a day or two and be over it. I still mourn the loss of my rabbit that died two years ago. I will think about him at random times and I miss him dearly! So I totally understand about Calypso.


----------



## Storm (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm so sorry for you ! It's never easy


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

Awwww a rabbit  Well, you understand, as does everyone on here. Sometimes I can just hear what people think when I try to convey the loss to them. We have friends and family that we see and love, but maybe not see everyday. Yet, for 8 years, almost 9, I lived with my Calypso and spent most my free time with her and saw her everyday. There is not one person in my life that I can say that about (recently) except my fiance for the last almost five years. For me, bonding with an animal can almost be stronger in some cases. My Uncle was a devestating loss, but I could never, ever say I knew him in my years of knowing him that I knew him the way I knew her. They really become our children  OUr little feathered children. Dang them for stealing our hearts so completely!!!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I know they are my children! After a few human babies that I lost and waiting three years to adopt a baby my hubby and I have decided to just be happy together. Along with our furry and feathered children


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

I know how it is to miss our pets,Katie our female white face cinnamon cockatiel has been gone for over seven months and my wife and I still miss her,people that don't have pets don't understand,they will say it's just a pet.They are more than just a pet,they are a part of our family and yes they are like our children and we are their parents and it's up to us to look after them and keep them healthy and eat healthy and provide a clean environment for them to live and keep it that way and give them exercise.We will never forget our pets that have crossed the rainbow bridge before us,but we can be at peace knowing they are looking after us and awaiting our crossing over to the rainbow bridge to be reunited with our pets and our loved ones forever never to be parted again.


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

Aw, I m sorry youve lost babies. And I know the adoption process can be hard. My friend had her miracle baby through invitro, but they cant afford it again so they just became foster parents. If I cant have kids, I'm fine with just my feathered and furry children. Clearly, im not ready for kids yet anyway when all I can think about is the cut back of attention my birds will get if I have one!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks. Its okay though, we have come to terms with it. At least with feathered babies if they misbehave they can go in their cage


----------



## Abby (Jul 30, 2010)

So sorry to hear this.


----------



## bubbleslove (May 27, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Silas is flying high up there with all the others.


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

I just read this Jaime...I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------

